# Whitewater rafting company for sale!



## alwaysrafting

Great opportunity to live the lifestyle. 23 year old successful rafting and paddlebloard business for sale. Includes business, 9 acres with 770 feet of trout stream, cabin, boatbarn, storage container, vehicles, trailers, takeout, and high Water portage land leases. Organic Website driving 6 figures. Turn key and operating 7 days a week. Located on the Sevier River, Marysvale Utah. See Marysvale Utah properties on Realtor.com or Zillow.


----------



## alwaysrafting

For information email [email protected]


----------

